# wtb flounder gig



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

New to gigging but i am open for any advice you may have on what to buy. Looking to buy about 2 gigs and poles for now if anybody has some for sale.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey steve!

I have a couple of the Cheapo Academy sports 5 prong gigs with 9' wooden dowel handles in great shape, Never lost a fish with them. both for $25.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You should contact Chris (choppedliver) over at the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. He makes a heck of a gig that attaches to a standard pool handle. I don't mean to divert you to another site but look at some of the work he does and I don't think you could go wrong with his gigs.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

These guys at my work make some really nice gig lights. They cost a pretty penny to make but work 10+ hours on a 6v battery that will fit in a backpack. Its the brightest flounder light Ive seen.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> You should contact Chris (choppedliver) over at the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. He makes a heck of a gig that attaches to a standard pool handle. I don't mean to divert you to another site but look at some of the work he does and I don't think you could go wrong with his gigs.


What he said. :thumbsup: He has some ready to go right now. He had them at the party last night.

Here is what they look like. The alum handle is light weight and perfect size to fit your hand comfortably.


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will check his site out today.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

*Best I've found*

http://shop.seastriker.com/gigsgigparts.html For the gig
http://www.ruggedmetal.com/Gigging_c4.htm for the adapter
and aluminum swimming pool pole


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gig?*

deleted


----------

